# Any tips on through dovetails with an Incra?



## Minion (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey there,

Does anybody have any tips for doing through dovetails on an Incra LS? Particularly, I am having difficulty when it comes time to trim the "tiny triangles" of scrap off. I can never seem to get it right and always. It the pin bigger than it needs to be.

Thanks.


----------

